# Paul McVeigh, an interview... sort of!



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.frontrowmma.com/fighter-feature/

Paul is not only one of my favourite fighters but a favourite person too, along with the Dinky Ninjas Fight Team they are a very colourful face of UK MMA.


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> http://www.frontrowmma.com/fighter-feature/
> 
> Paul is not only one of my favourite fighters but a favourite person too, along with the Dinky Ninjas Fight Team they are a very colourful face of UK MMA.


Sounds like a real character.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Steve said:


> Sounds like a real character.



Oh he is for sure! You are never quite sure what he will say next.


----------

